# starting a group in amsterdam nl.



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

hey looking for a support group in Amsterdam Netherlands or perhaps even thinking of starting one? if anyone is interests let me know 
would be in english and all welcome.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Maar ik spreek geen Engels D:


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm studying here for a while. Yeah, no Dutch here though! 
This would be pretty cool


----------



## Littleblood (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds good, I just moved to Amsterdam so it would be great to meet some new people


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

that's a pretty courageous thing to do just meeting random people off the internet like that, good luck


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Veel succes!
Good luck!


----------



## Chukopin (Oct 24, 2013)

Would be interested


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd love to


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too, why not


----------



## lonelywoman (Sep 11, 2011)

If anyone wants to join me for a coffee in Amsterdam, ure free to pm me. Im 26, female student, reasonable normal and non- judgmental.


----------



## Littleblood (Nov 27, 2012)

lonelywoman said:


> If anyone wants to join me for a coffee in Amsterdam, ure free to pm me. Im 26, female student, reasonable normal and non- judgmental.


The same goes for me, if anyone wants to meet for coffee or a drink let me know. I'm 25, female, I just moved here and finding it a bit difficult to meet new people. Just send me a PM


----------



## stormandstress (Jul 22, 2015)

Here i am. Just moved to Amsterdam and I feel so lonely, yeah :evil


----------

